# Full time Uber Driving in Bay Area?



## Johnnyboi60 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I am thinking about driving Uber full time, I was wondering what is the average Weekly pay for a full time Uber driver in the Bay Area Looks like. Any information would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## AmsterdamDriver (May 21, 2017)

Around $4,25/hr before expenses, go for it bro bean!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I think, post this in the San Francisco forum.
Also I don't think many drivers will encourage you to come there because that leaves less for them.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Per Uber, "This opportunity is for an independent contractor. Stated earnings of $772/week in fares, driving 40 hours a week, are based on median local earnings of partners from Feb 2 to Feb 23, 2017. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."

Check Craigslist, Transport section, search for Uber Partner. Don't forget to factor in the cost to drive as well as the cost of living in the area.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Per Uber, "This opportunity is for an independent contractor. Stated earnings of $772/week in fares, driving 40 hours a week, are based on median local earnings of partners from Feb 2 to Feb 23, 2017. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."
> 
> Check Craigslist, Transport section, search for Uber Partner. Don't forget to factor in the cost to drive as well as the cost of living in the area.


so about $12/hour after expenses probably. Not much money in that area.


----------



## Johnnyboi60 (Sep 8, 2017)

I think its possible to average about 1K a week before expenses


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Johnnyboi60 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking about driving Uber full time, I was wondering what is the average Weekly pay for a full time Uber driver in the Bay Area Looks like. Any information would greatly be appreciated.


It depends if you work in the SF only or if you cover other areas of the bay as well. It's around $18 to $20 an hour on UberX before expenses. If you make the bonuses it's a little more. Tips are very minimal in SF. Personally I don't think it's worth it anymore unless they increase the rates significantly. It's just to congested and expensive to live in this area. I would move somewhere else where the rent is affordable like Atlanta, Phoenix or Denver.


----------



## Johnnyboi60 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Rex ! I am working at a dead end job right now full time making about 25 dollars an hour before Tax so it wont be that much of a difference. I am thinking about going back to school for a career change and Uber will allow me to take day time classes. With my full time position I an unable to take classes at all and I just feel stuck because its not going anywhere. From what you are saying it looks like I'll be making a less but I guess the trade off is flexibility.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Johnnyboi60 said:


> Thanks Rex ! I am working at a dead end job right now full time making about 25 dollars an hour before Tax so it wont be that much of a difference. I am thinking about going back to school for a career change and Uber will allow me to take day time classes. With my full time position I an unable to take classes at all and I just feel stuck because its not going anywhere. From what you are saying it looks like I'll be making a less but I guess the trade off is flexibility.


If your getting 25 an hour i would stick in your current job,

it's $20 per hour... Minus expenses...

Let's assume you drive 20 miles per hour (it's about this figure.)

Let's assume 25c per mile in costs (this is half the IRS deductible number)

That's $5.00 in costs per hour, and $10.70 per hour in deductions.

So it's 25 an hour minus tax (let's go with 15% federal)
$25- 3.75
21.75

VS

$15 minus tax (which is really $10.00 an hour in terms of taxable income, at 30% business tax) so $3.00 federal.
$12 (after federal tax) per hour

$21.75
VS
$12

That's not a small difference, the cost of driving an obscene number of miles annually is..well obscene.

(Plus you have to deduct out the state income tax for Taxifornia as well.

So that's like another 2-8% let's round it off to 5%.

$20.67
VS
$11.50

Now let's assume that your car REALLY DOES cost .535 per hour to operate. that's another... $5.00 per hour off your income.

$20.67
VS
$6.50

So in reality it's more like.

$20.67
VS
$6.50-$11.00 depending on what it actually costs you to operate your car.


----------



## Johnnyboi60 (Sep 8, 2017)

What about the business deductions? Like Miles, Car maintenance, Food, Gas etc.. Wouldnt that help?


----------



## lmaowong (Aug 11, 2017)

it is possible to make good or better of out Uber. Depending on your driving technique. https://www.edriverguide.com/uber-driver-guide/ Good luck ! The beauty of Uber is "Flexibility" , you can always test it out full time for 1 week and find another job if you do not like it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Johnnyboi60 said:


> What about the business deductions? Like Miles, Car maintenance, Food, Gas etc.. Wouldnt that help?


That's factored in my math..
The only major deduction you could take is the per mile deduction.

For San francisco it only reduces your federal tax bill by like $8.02 per 100 miles driven in income. (this doesn't even cover my gas for 200 miles)

The tax is actually HIGHER on uber Profit than it is on W2 income for the same $ amount, however your right, deductions help, however it barely cancels out the difference. (15% of 20$ VS 30% of $10) There's not much of a difference there.

But that $20 an hour they are advertising is before taking out expenses, which means that in reality your looking at a $7+ difference in income if you use ONLY gasoline as your expenses.

doing uber full time your looking at a brand new car barely lasting you 3 years. And a used car lasting you 1.5-2 years.

That $800 for 40 hours is not taking into account for $100+ a week you'll burn in gas.

PLUS you have to account for the fact that you'll get terrible slow days/weeks.

What's your plan for dealing with a slow week where you put in double the hours and still only make half as much? Running your own business like this you need to have 15% more than you think you need to cover the slow weeks.

Additionally... driving uber is inherently financially risky, an accident could cost you a great deal of money, particularly if your car gets totaled.

Keep in mind that when a car get's totaled on the job you will never get enough off the insurance company to buy a new car, they will cut you a check based on the current value of your car the second before you got into the accident.

So the 40-70,000 miles a year (YES THIS MANY MILES) and even 6 months will tank the value of your car, putting you in a great deal of financial risk.

And if your thinking you can just get better insurance...

Any personal policy switches off 100% and coverage switches over to uber's policy. So you would need to get a commercial insurance policy to get better protection. Which is somewhere in the neighborhood of $400 a month.

SO.... when i say keep your day job, i'm saying that out of a perspective as having been a taxi driver for on and off for over 10 years. Most uber drivers quit within 6 months..

To make the same as your making at $25 an hour, i would want to be making at least $35 an hour on good weeks and $20 an hour on slow weeks


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnnyboi60 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking about driving Uber full time, I was wondering what is the average Weekly pay for a full time Uber driver in the Bay Area Looks like. Any information would greatly be appreciated.


Which 'bay'?
Also, remember that Uber will deactivate you for little or no reason, with no rights to appeal. It will happen unless you quit first.
Count on it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Which 'bay'?
> Also, remember that Uber will deactivate you for little or no reason, with no rights to appeal. It will happen unless you quit first.
> Count on it.


I've been Falsely (i assume) accused of refusing service animals (I thought it was a no-show) fake cleaning fees (i most assuredly DID cleanup something that look, smelt, and sounded like vomit, driving under the influence, being racist, and falsely accused of taking inefficient routes (when i had the customer change destinations)

The false accusations will happen, and there's nothing you can do to stop it.


----------

